
Ask HN: How to Find a Developer Job with a Felony?  - sarciszewski
Background: In 2011, I was arrested for violating the CFAA (I found that Sylint Corporation [usinfosec.com] was running a very out-of-date and publicly vulnerable DotNetNuke for the Infragard Tampa Bay website and raised the alarm publicly, and well, they didn&#x27;t quite appreciate that) and sentenced to probation in 2012. I&#x27;m currently in a period of limbo following the end of the contract portion of a temp-to-perm gig, and I&#x27;ve been trying to find something a little more certain.<p>I live in Orlando, FL, and I never have the opportunity to speak with a company directly. Instead, everyone outsources their talent acquisition to IT recruiters&#x2F;headhunters that, as a third party, refuse to represent me to prospective employers because of this blemish on my record. The recruiters&#x27; oligarchy on the job openings in the area have created a sort of impenetrable barrier. (Ironically, many of the recruiters I have spoken with are from all over the country.)<p>So what should someone in my situation do? What&#x27;s the best way to find a company in Orlando that hires directly?
======
CanSpice
I hate to say it, but maybe you should tone it down a little bit on your
Twitter account. People are always going to Google your name when your resume
comes in. Odds are they're going to find your Twitter account. Odds are
they're going to find tweets like "Seriously tempted upload a sql.tar.gz
that's just an archive full of obscene furry porn from the deepest trenches of
fchan's /ah/ board."

If I was an employer and I saw a job applicant tweet something like that,
their resume would immediately go in the shredder.

Think about it from the employer's point of view: "What happens if this guy is
disgruntled with us for some reason? Is he going to joke about something
that'll embarrass us? Maybe he'll turn our website into an archive of obscene
furry porn?" Given you're tweeting things like that, why would I hire you?

(and yes, I know that that tweet's referring to the previous "HEAD
/passwords.txt" tweet, but it's incredibly easy to take things out of context
on the internets)

~~~
300bps
I've spent about 10 minutes reading articles from OP and I have to say he
comes across poorly. To be very blunt, OP you come across as a jerk. The funny
thing is I'm naturally sympathetic - I don't think what you did is even a
crime! For examples:

[https://scott.arciszewski.me/blog/2014/03/black-and-
white-26...](https://scott.arciszewski.me/blog/2014/03/black-and-
white-2600-article)

 _The total "intrusion" lasted only 23 minutes, according to court documents._

I'd be concerned if someone intruded into my computer for 23 seconds.
Attempting to minimize what you're accused of with statements like this will
likely turn people against you.

 _As usual, the game was rigged, and I lost_

Sometimes introspection allows us to see that we legitimately lose; that
things aren't always rigged against us. It also lets us see that our attitude
can be our own worst enemy.

 _My last semester was erased (which screwed up my taxes for the next year and
is probably illegal)_

"Woe is me" doesn't play well when you are experiencing the negative
consequences of having committed an alleged crime. Also don't accuse others of
illegal activities unless you can prove them; it destroys your credibility.

 _For the digital equivalent of knocking on someone 's front door, it swinging
ajar, looking in, seeing nobody home, going on my way, and then being put on
house arrest_

Again, you're minimizing what you did. A more apt analogy based on your own
description of what you did would be coming up to a locked door, seeing it is
Brand X locks, purposely seeking out an exploit on how to pick Brand X locks,
spending time picking the lock and then broadcasting to the world what you
did.

I could go on, but the summary is that being a humble and contrite person will
often allow a guilty person to go off scot-free. When I was arrested for
hacking, that's what happened to me and I was literally let go with no record.
On the flip side, rightly or wrongly coming across with a negative attitude
can help an innocent person go to jail. Fair or not, that's the world we live
in.

~~~
tptacek
"runner up: Not using Tor, an overseas VPN, or an SSH tunnel when I knew how"
wasn't a particularly great thing to say here.

~~~
sarciszewski
The number one response I hear from infosec people (which was the intended
audience of 2600) was, "Dude, you should've used a proxy!" I recognize that
failing to do so was reckless and stupid.

~~~
sarciszewski
@danielweber: I think it's very easy to misconstrue what I'm saying for "I
regret getting caught". My point is that I knew how to hide, but didn't, so
anyone who calls me stupid for not doing so is correct. Poor risk management.

~~~
tptacek
No, I'm saying it was a bad idea to talk about what you did wrong to get
caught. It creates the perception that you think exploiting flaws in someone's
site without permission wasn't the big thing you did wrong.

Which, you can believe that or not, but in terms of mitigating risks perceived
by employers, not creating that impression should be your #1 priority.

------
joesmo
The only companies that have ever cared about running background checks in
this industry in my personal experience have been the likes of Microsoft and
Genentech--giant corporations (on contract--not sure about their 'full-time'
hiring policies). Everywhere else I've worked, both contract and full-time
(quite a few places) have not cared. Perhaps you can target small to medium
companies. Especially startups (if that's your thing) don't care too much
about such frivolities. This comes form working mainly in the Bay Area,
however.

Speaking of which, if a recruiter is unwilling to work with you, stop talking
to them. Recruiters are dime a dozen. When one drops out, ten pop up. There is
no need to deal with the bad ones (almost all of them). I've noticed this in
the Bay Area, Austin, Portland, and Seattle. I'm sure it's no different in
Orlando. Basically, don't tell them about your past. They don't need to know
anyway. Just ask about the hiring process and decline if it includes a
background check. There's no need to be honest with recruiters. Seriously, if
I had to guess, I'd say there are at least ten recruiters for every engineer,
designer, etc.

Now, if you need help getting in touch with more recruiters that's very
simple. Use dice, linkedin, stackoverflow careers, or whatever. Just post your
resume up and make sure your availability date is in the near future. You may
want to use a separate email (and maybe even phone number) just for this as
it's guaranteed to get recruiter's attention and offers (oftentimes referred
to as recruiter spam).

~~~
bluedino
>> the likes of Microsoft and Genentech--giant corporations

I've found a lot of smaller companies (5-40 people) have owners who are
careful to not hire people with criminal backgrounds. I'm assuming they don't
want someone who's potentially a danger to other employees or customers, or
capable of committing theft on their premises.

------
alt2319
I was convicted of nearly the same offense over 10 years ago. Actually, I live
in the same area and was prosecuted by the same exact attorney. I spent nearly
$50,000 setting the precedent that allowed you to serve your six months in
home detention rather than actual federal prison. You're welcome :).

First of all, you need to shift your story. You make it sound like you were
persecuted for white hat actions. You weren't. You made a mistake, you learned
a lot from it, you've changed, and nothing like that will ever happen again.
That's your story. Write a letter of explanation and get some friends to
review it. You should include the fact that you were never in prison and if
you're able to pay restitution, make sure to explain that. Keep that letter
handy and include it whenever you apply.

As for jobs, I've been able to stay employed by networking through friends. I
doubt you'll be able to find and hold any IT job found through recruiters or
job postings. Network like crazy. Get to as many Meetups as you can, visit
hackerspaces (like FamiLAB), go to CodeCamp, BarCamp, startup events, etc. and
volunteer to help with lots of things. Become that super-helpful guy that will
do anything to make stuff work.

Anyone that hires or contracts you needs to know up front that they're going
to have to deal with your probation officer. Mine actually visited my office
and talked to my boss in person. It is possible to somewhat shield yourself
with layers. Like if you have a friend running a consulting company, become a
contractor or employee of his and he knows about your conviction and assumes
the risk, but if he doesn't inform end customers, your probation office may be
fine with that.

You can also go indie and build stuff. Apps, Wordpress themes, anything that
can go on Kickstarter, ebooks, affiliate marketing websites, etc. All that
direct-to-consumer stuff was great for survival-level income while I was
recovering.

Check my comment history for other advice on this topic. I only use this
account for posts like this.

~~~
alt2319
I was going to suggest that you do some SEO work on your name but I don't know
if it's possible to bury all that news coverage. I was able to bury mine with
a mountain of other content but yours got more coverage. Eventually maybe you
can push that stuff off the first page of results and present a better view of
yourself to anyone that searches.

~~~
sarciszewski
Yes, that would probably help tremendously as well.

~~~
alt2319
It's hard to believe now, but some day this will all fade. I go days and weeks
without even remembering that I'm a convicted federal felon. Today I only
really think about it when I'm volunteering somewhere and it's time for a
background check, when I think about travelling to Canada, or when I see a
firearm I wish I could own. I've passed a half-dozen background checks and
been able to volunteer without a problem, I think I could travel to Canada now
but there's a chance they would deny me, but I doubt I'll ever get firearm
ownership rights back.

------
danso
Obligatory link to Jason Calcanis's "Why I Emplyed a Felon", from 2009:

[http://calacanis.com/2009/03/05/why-i-employed-a-
felon/](http://calacanis.com/2009/03/05/why-i-employed-a-felon/)

\-----

Excerpt:

> However, Mark screwed up by not doing a simple Google search on John’s name.
> If Mark had, he would have easily found out about these crimes, we would
> never have hired John, and I would not be writing this letter. Why would we
> even take the risk of hiring a felon hacker? No one would, right?

Months after John’s hiring, our VP of Operations found out about the crimes
John had committed. We sat down with John and learned about what he did when
he was younger, how he was abused as a child, his anger issues, and how he
found some level of peace in being part of the team at Mahalo.

Now I was left with the decision to fire John on the spot and cut my losses
and responsibility. This was the easy choice, obviously. If I really wanted to
cover my butt, I could turn on one of my best friends, Mark Jeffrey, and fire
him for making the only mistake he’s ever made working for me. The other
option was to keep John on and deal with the potential firestorm of criticism
that we’re now facing.

I chose to put my job and reputation on the line and keep John employed.

At this moment, I’m honestly glad we didn’t know about what John did when we
hired him and I’m happy we’ve kept him on board. It’s taught me a lot about
society, computer crime and rehabilitation. In John, I see almost every
computer programmer from my time “hacking” on BBSes as a kid, attending hacker
conferences and hiring “white hat” hackers for a living.

Almost all talented developers push the envelope when they’re young. Anyone in
technology knows this dark, dirty little secret

\------

~~~
tptacek
There's not much to learn from Calacanis' story, unfortunately.

Scott Arciszewski's story is very sympathetic. He crossed an invisible (and
very poorly understood) line in poking at websites for security flaws. He made
a mistake that's very easy to understand, and, while I don't share his
politics, it's straightforward to see how someone could get caught up in the
moment --- in this case the original Assange drama --- and find themselves in
a perfect storm of legal drama. Scott barely "pushed the envelope" at all, and
appears to have just been very unlucky.

Calacanis' employee is much less sympathetic. He was convicted of running a
botnet and, IIRC, using it to steal money from victims. That employee was put
into a role where he was given access to the authentication information of
thousands of users. Calacanis' employee didn't "push the envelope". He tore it
open, took the money from inside it, and passed some of it out to his friends.

Be careful about false equivalences. The comparison you're making here is very
unfair to Arciszewski.

~~~
danso
I didn't mean to imply equivalence between the two employees, but just giving
one (well-known, and perhaps not widely applicable) example of an employer's
mindset on this. Though the fact that Calcanis is a more public figure (and
thus subject to more scrutiny by the press), and his employee had more
egregiously stepped over the line, seems to be a scenario in which a hire of a
felon was less likely than the scenario the OP faces.

------
danesparza
Assuming the terms of your sentence aren't like Mitnick's
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Mitnick#Arrest.2C_convict...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Mitnick#Arrest.2C_conviction.2C_and_incarceration)
(where he wasn't allowed to be near a computer for a period of time after he
got out of prison)

"I live in Orlando, FL, and I never have the opportunity to speak with a
company directly". I don't think you're trying hard enough. This kind of 'all
or nothing' thinking doesn't help you.

Get involved with other developers in the community. Go to some toastmasters
meetings to polish your face-to-face social skills. Don't mention your felony
unless you're asked about it. Remove it from your resume if you've put it
there. If and when you are asked about it, clearly explain that it was you
trying to act in good faith to protect the interests of the Tampa Bay website.

~~~
sarciszewski
I don't have any restrictions on my computer use, not even in regards to
encryption or virtual machines.

Thanks for the suggestions.

~~~
alt2319
Do you still have to provide all of your email addresses to your PO every
month? That sucked, especially on a hand-written form.

~~~
sarciszewski
My probation officer only ever requested one email address from me.

------
bttf
Considering the list of crimes that one could commit to receive a Felony, I'd
say you probably have one of the best ones when it comes to your profession;
one that could actually complement your experience record. So chin up.

~~~
langseth
While what he was convicted of is fairly minor from the details given, the
felony question on an application generally looks like this: Have you ever
been convicted of a Felony? [ ]Yes [ ]No

Its hard to explain it if you are only given an 'X' to answer it.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Every one that I have seen has a follow up: _If yes, please explain._ But
maybe that is more to do with location. As noted by another HNer, we're not as
concerned about that in the SF Bay Area.

------
curiousHacker
Please put your contact information and skill set in your profile. Are you
available for working remotely?

~~~
sarciszewski
Sure thing. And yes, I am.

------
jcampbell1
> raised the alarm publicly, and well, they didn't quite appreciate that

You might want to start by adjusting your perspective. A quick Google search
suggests you found the exploit and notified @lulzsec (a hacker group). Whether
or not that is "true" makes no difference, as it is the "Google" truth.

Saying, "I was young, dumb, wanted attention, and made a huge mistake" is much
better than "they didn't quite appreciate that".

~~~
sarciszewski
Alright, I'll take that into consideration.

------
tptacek
I've never been convicted of a crime, but have friends who have, and while I
haven't dug into their career issues, my understanding is that none of them
have been prevented from working in technology as a result of background
checks.

I think your felony conviction isn't your worst problem. Your worst problem is
that you're trying to get jobs in Orlando and using recruiters to do it. Both
of these are bad strategies. Working with recruiters is the bigger mistake.

It is almost certainly not true that recruiters maintain an "oligarchy" over
tech jobs in Orlando. All things being equal, hiring managers would rather not
rely on recruiters to fill positions, because recruiters are very expensive.
It may be the case that it's hard to get a job from online job ads in Orlando
without working with recruiters, but job ads are not the best way to find jobs
anyways.

Here are some thoughts (grain of salt; I'm not you, and you know more about
your situation than I do):

1\. You're in the hottest market for tech talent that I've seen in my whole
career. That could change tomorrow, and eventually, after some number of
"tomorrows", _will_ change. When that happens, your criminal record could
suddenly become a much bigger problem than it is now. So I'd move quickly to
find a full-time role and to start establishing a career track record. The
longer you maintain full-time employment with established firms, the less
relevant your background becomes.

2\. I urge you to cast a wider net than Orlando. You don't necessarily have to
move to get a job that isn't based out of central Florida. But you're also
quite young; if you don't have a very good reason to stay there, consider
finding a job in a larger metro area --- Austin, Atlanta, DC --- and moving
for awhile. I left Chicago for SF early in my career and eventually moved
back, and while I don't love SF, I'm glad for the experience of trying it out.

3\. Stop working through recruiters. Recruiters are bad news for developers
even without a criminal record. But when you understand how most recruiters
work, transactionally, like real estate agents, you can see that any potential
obstacle to placing you is going to make you disproportionately less lucrative
in their business model.

4\. I think you'll find that most software companies aren't particularly
rigorous with background checks. If you're not trying to land a role where a
CFAA conviction is relevant, I don't think you're obligated to bring your
background up.

5\. The best way to find a company that hires directly is to simply assume
that they will _all_ hire directly, if you find the right person to talk to.
Two things you can do right away: first, make a list of tech companies in your
region and start finding people you can grab coffee with, and second, start
showing up at meetups and asking people about their jobs, what they're working
on, and what they like about the jobs. One thing you're going to find out
quickly is that employees in tech shops are usually incentivized to help
recruit people. By talking to them about working at their company, you're
often doing them a favor, by setting them up to collect 4-5 figure bonuses.

So: Act as if your conviction is not a problem. Start looking outside Orlando,
which might be problematic even for developers without criminal records. Stop
trying to work through recruiters. Assume every company hires directly. Make a
list of companies you might want to work for in your area and start finding
people who work there to talk to. Show up at meetups and make conversation
with people about their jobs, and see where things go from there.

There are going to be jobs where a criminal conviction is a roadblock
(unfortunately, many jobs in my field are like that; consulting clients, for
instance, all tend to background check consultants; another place you'll have
trouble is finance). But my guess is that the majority of dev jobs are _not_
like that.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Another quick tip: whenever you see a job posting that doesn't mention the
company by name, google some of the sentences used in the posting - often,
you'll find the company the recruiter is trying to hire for, and often they'll
have a direct www.some-company.com/jobs page where you can apply directly.

~~~
joezydeco
This used to be a peeve of mine... that recruiters were so lazy that they
would just cut-and-paste the job description and hope to hook a nice
commission off of an applicant.

Now I treat it as a job-lead generator.

~~~
pavel_lishin
In their defense, why would they not do that? If the job description is
already written up and looks good, why re-write it?

------
mmaunder
If mthreat's around he can give you some feedback on this. (He did 5 years)
Honestly this really isn't a big deal and IMHO you should be talking to
companies directly. Avoid larger corps and anywhere you require clearance.
Other than that the world's your oyster. I run an infosec business and I can
tell you that having done a little time is a badge of honor in some circles.

My suggestion: Hit defcon in August in Vegas and network your ass off. Use
your friends and their friends to get a job, not recruiters. Also start
demonstrating that you've cleaned up your act by continuing infosec research
and doing a few responsible disclosures. Showing that you've matured and have
a track record of working with vendors to responsibly disclose vulnerabilities
is a huge mark in your favor.

Also ping me personally at mmaunder at gmail so I have your info - send your
resume and what you're after and examples of some of your work.

~~~
clamprecht
(mthreat here, on my not banned HN account)

The OP said he's on probation. The most important thing is to complete the
probation successfully (i.e., don't violate it and go to jail). Once he's
finished probation, he may be able to get it removed from his record, or
probation may not count as a "conviction" at all. I'm not sure how it works in
Florida, but he should ask his lawyer about it. Never assume it's stuck on
your (OP's) record forever.

That said, even with a conviction for the kind of crime you describe, it
shouldn't hold him back. My conviction did keep me from working at places like
IBM (I was actually hired, but then unhired when they found out I had a
conviction). So I went to work with startups, worked with really cool & smart
people, and made about 100 times as much money as I would have made at IBM.
Even if your record keeps you from 20% of the jobs, that leaves 80%.

~~~
alt2319
It's a federal felony. There's only one way to expunge that, a Presidential
pardon. It's a long process and kind of a long shot. I haven't even applied
for mine.

He should definitely apply for his rights restoration when eligible. I got
mine done. Florida isn't currently restoring firearm ownership rights but
that's good to get done if they ever start doing it again.

~~~
sarciszewski
I doubt the current administration would do that for me. :P

------
dkrich
My $0.02: Hiring typically follows the path of least resistance. Every hiring
decision I've ever witnessed went something like this:

"We need somebody with [insert some skillset]. Do we know of anybody?"

This would routinely be followed by a flailing search that would involve job
boards, dead-end interviews, and eventually settling on a hire that may or may
not work out.

I couldn't agree more with tptacek's advice: do not use recruiters. They tend
to have very tenuous understanding of their clients' needs, and their clients
don't want to use them, anyway. They would love to fill their open positions
quickly with talented people, but due to day-to-day responsibilities, don't
have the bandwidth to handle these relationships.

So the fastest way to get hired in my experience, would be to inject yourself
in that process between the decision-makers and the jobs they need filled.

I don't think asking people to coffee is _necessarily_ the most effective way
to do this, since a lot of people you might like to talk to and would like to
hire you are short on time. So my advice would be to cultivate relationships
with people at any level at companies you might like to work at. I say any
level because the decision-makers routinely ask developers if they know
anybody who could fill the position. So attend meetups, or better-yet, start a
meetup or ask companies you might like to work at if you could come in and
teach a free lunch and learn on topic X. Very few would turn down a free
training session for their employees.

Good luck! BTW, I don't think the felony makes a difference unless you are
going for a job that requires clearance.

------
vegancap
Just approach companies directly, your 'crime' if you can call it that was
more the mistake of Sylint Corporation, not yours. Employers will understand
that good people in our industry tend to be 'curious' and will want to work
_with_ your skills etc :)

~~~
sarciszewski
Thanks, that's more-or-less what my plan is, but I'm not sure where to find
companies that are hiring.

~~~
nitrogen
You don't necessarily have to find companies that are openly hiring. You can
look for interesting companies and contact them directly. The failure rate
would be high, but it's a starting point.

~~~
sarciszewski
Hmm, that's a good point that I hadn't considered. Thanks :D

------
sgwizdak
Akamai and Citrix have some job openings in the Fort Lauderdale area, with
Akamai specifically looking for people with your background. If you're stuck
in FL, that's probably your best bet.

Orlando isn't so great for tech jobs -- though Disney is actively hiring. The
FLL/Miami area long ago had a huge IBM and Harris presence, which resulted in
a handful of tech companies having some sort of presence in the area.

------
bjelkeman-again
Personally I would go to some open data/software/wiki/something or another
meetup and find fellow developers. They will know where the jobs are and will
find out that you are a person, not some statistic or piece of paper that can
be rejected out of hand. Somewhere there is a good job for you too.

~~~
sarciszewski
Yep, I've been doing that. I'm going to FossetCon in September. I've been
attending user groups and meet-ups in the area, but mostly to learn stuff and
make friends. I tried to attend the local 2600 meetings, but every time I went
nobody showed up. (And it's a rather far bike ride from where I live.)

------
lsb
If you can move to SF, for a little while at least, you'll find a white-hot
job market, especially in security, and background checks aren't so big here.
(Was this responsible disclosure, tho?)

Email me if you can move to the Bay Area

~~~
sarciszewski
Unfortunately, due to family matters, I'm stuck in Florida for at least the
next year.

~~~
JoshTriplett
You might consider continuing with contract jobs for a year, and then seeking
opportunities elsewhere once you have the option.

------
Bob72
Check out Collegis in Maitland. Not that far away.

[http://www.collegiseducation.com/careers/](http://www.collegiseducation.com/careers/)

------
logfromblammo
Stop talking to third-party recruiters. If you have a LinkedIn account, or
resumes posted on any job boards, you will get more spam from them than you
will ever need regarding job leads.

But should you be so foolish as to respond, you will find that you have to do
twice as much work to get to the person who can say yes, and they will wind up
giving some of your money to someone else. And the recruiter is so desperately
afraid of getting cut out that they will hide information from you and from
the employer, or even lie outright. And that can bite you later.

Every company out there is fully capable of hiring a person that will add to
their profits without paying someone else to do it. The key is to find the
person that can say yes and talk to them, without the flappers and gatekeepers
interposing themselves.

The only companies that will make a preemptive strike based on a background
check are required to do so by contract or by government regulations, mostly
to protect against data breaches. Banks, companies with access to medical
records, and defense contractors, mostly.

The greatest strike against you is not, in fact, your felony. It is that you
are a whistleblower that embarrassed your employer. You can explain that your
felony was a result of choosing between breaking the law and violating your
own ethics, and get some understanding there, but the instant they discover
that you cost a former employer any significant amount of money for lawyers
and PR firms, you will be judged "not a good fit for this position".

EDIT: OP was not employed by Sylint, so I guess this is not quite so bad.

Companies work with recruiters because they would rather touch that sleaze and
clean it off later than to manage their own bozo filters. There is nothing
particularly special about what they do--they are specialist salesmen. Their
value lies in knowing a bare minimum about their product (you), and in knowing
how to sell a pig in a poke to someone with a vague taste for bacon, or
perhaps a ham sandwich. In short, they know who is hiring, or who might be
soon.

But this month, everyone is hiring, or at least willing to consider it. First,
drive around an office park near your home, writing down the names of
companies. Next, find websites for those companies. If you can't find a
website, you don't necessarily need to cross it off your list. The first thing
any tech person would do is get their company a domain name and static home
page with minimal business information. Those companies won't hire you, but
they might be willing to do a consulting contract with you to get their name
and logo on the web.

For the rest, check to see if they have a jobs and careers section, where you
can apply directly. That's just to see what they really need today. The more
non-tech people they hire now, the more tech people they will need to support
them. What you are really searching for is direct contact information for one
or more technical middle managers, and the CTO, CIO, or COO of the company.
This information is often available just by cold-calling the main business
number for the company and asking for it. I know a person who had a job doing
just that, except it was for the printing and paper industry.

Once you know who has the authority to hire, call that person and try to
determine if they have any immediate need for tech people. If they do, try to
find out what skills they would need to have. You are now doing exactly the
same thing most recruiters are doing. Go down your whole list, and apply
directly to the companies that are hiring, with the person who has the
authority to say yes. If you can somehow manufacture a social link to that
person, your chances will improve dramatically.

If you never speak directly with someone who can hire you, you will never be
hired. It's that simple.

~~~
sarciszewski
"It is that you are a whistleblower that embarrassed your employer."

To clarify: I was not employed at Sylint. I was a bored college student at UCF
at the time.

Everything else: Thank you. :D

